# Year End Awards



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

With show season wrapping up (for the most part) who is expecting to get year end awards?

Cavalina should have 3 or 4 coming her way 
-2nd USDF All-breeds award with the German Oldenburg Verband for Dressage Sport Horse Bred Yearling Filly
-2nd Southern Maryland Horse Association for Yearling Model
-3rd in Zone 3 Performance Horse Registry for Dressage Breeding
-Maybe a 7th in the Nation with the Performance Horse Registry for Dressage Breeding (Depends if they ribbon to 6th only, or go to 8th or 10th)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I have some coming up in a few jumper divisions and the baby greens (hunters)! So proud of the horses I showed this year!


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

I did limited showing this year, but in my Club I'm getting:
High Point Novice Western Pleasure
High Point 14-18 Western Pleasure
High Point Senior Western Pleasure


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

We were Champion in our division at our Eventing mini trial series this year!!  I was SO PROUD of my pony!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm proud of you too HITS 

Nelson and I placed 3rd overall for area 8 Michigan Eventing for Beginnger Novice.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont have any coming in, but congrats on everyones year end winnings!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

yay kim!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats HITS & MIE  
Those sure are some pretty ribbons!

I just got an email about the Reserve for Yearling Model and have to pick up that ribbon on Dec. 11th - I'll be sure to post a pic


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, you guys get your ribbons early! Our year end finals were last week and our awards banquet won't be until January-ish! In fact... we haven't even started planning it yet...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

PS- congrats HITS and MIE!! Sounds like it was a great year for you!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you so much upnover  I wish you all the best for your year end awards!


----------

